# Boogie down Brockton MA



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

I like this one.


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

they are BLACK and WHITE now Dave ! 
ha ha


----------



## Capt. Kirk (Nov 21, 2002)

They still have both on the road though.


----------



## popo (Apr 1, 2005)

It's not black and white, more of a navy blue and white.


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

Something is missing.......Ah yes, where are all the shitbags?


----------



## popo (Apr 1, 2005)

They all ran


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2006)

hahahahaaa.....


----------

